# eclipse 3.4 und C++ cannot open output file .exe: Permission denied



## siba (31. Mrz 2009)

Hallo!

Als Neuling in c++ habe ich mit Eclipse ganymede ein Problem:

cannot open output file test.exe: Permission denied 

Dies hat wahrscheinlich zur Folge, dass  meine Änderungen im code keine
Änderungen auf der Console zur Folge haben.

Ist mir beim Installieren ein Fehler unterlaufen?


----------



## Ebenius (31. Mrz 2009)

Ob Du dabei in einem Java-Forum so richtig bist? "Permission denied" klingt nach einer Meldung des Betriebssystems. Wie sind denn die Rechte der Datei?

Ich verschieb das Thema vorerst mal nicht nach IDEs, Tools, ... weil es derzeit gar nicht nach einem Eclipse-Problem ausschaut.

Ebenius


----------

